# i need help high ping on game ventrilo and internet



## darkdragon87 (Jul 18, 2007)

let see i got a new internet connection i use to have a 1.5 meg and now i got a 8 meg but it is slower idk if i have a viruse or what i need help please help me asap i need to down load some stuff that might help my cpu go fast cuz my ping on vent and game got from 80 to 300 from 300 to 400 down up up down over and over and i cant do anything my cpu starts up slow web sites go slow and alot of things


----------



## headscan69 (Jun 25, 2007)

1. Check space available on hard drive. Make sure you have some. Over 1 GB.
2. Test speed using: http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest 
3. Make sure you have only one firewall, either windows or router and not both.
4. Clean up hard drive; remove cache, cookies, etc from all browsers
5. Run anti-virus and spyware software.
6. Defrag hard drive.
7. Re-test speed using: http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest
8. If browsing still slow without playing games then check router / cable modem settings / setup.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

wow...almost perfect answer the only thing that is missing is checking to see your running processes in the task manager...

Click the "Processes" tab.
&#8226; Click on the gray bar in the middle column that says User Name to sort by user name.
&#8226; Do NOT select anything for SYSTEM, LOCAL SERVICE, or NETWORK SERVICE.
&#8226; Click on anything besides EXPLORER and TASKMGR for this User Name or other user names.
&#8226; Click on END PROCESS
&#8226; Repeat these steps until only explorer.exe and taskmgr.exe are open for this user profile.


----------

